# Medical patient needs advice about my steroid prescription and training



## Thebach1701 (Jul 3, 2014)

I am 50 years old been training since I was 10. Since I was a child I suffered from lowered spine problems but it's never got bad enough to stop me from training but its always hurting. A while back I had a Vasectomy (don't do this to yourself) and now I have a very nightmarish condition called Post Vasectomy Pain Syndrome. I also suffer from severe headaches and hard lifting often triggers them. So because of the pain and problems and sometimes not being able to eat for days at a time, and mainly because of the pain in my privates, 7 months ago my doctor put me on 150 mg of testo cypianate a week. It almost completely stopped the pain in my groin since it stopped sperm production and that means no more pressure building. You see my sperm are big and mean. Well thanks to obama care I lost my doctor 3 weeks ago, have not found a replacement yet, and I took my last dose of testo 2 weeks ago. Just today the pain in my groin is returning and I don't feel very good. Is there something I can do to help? A supplement or something? Should I keep training? God what a mess training is the one thing that keeps me going and this prescription helped with the pain down there and with just dealing with chronic pain and not getting enough sleep because of it. I doubt the ER would fill it even though they have my medical records about these problems. What can I do don't want to hurt or stop training.


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, I would have to say find a new doctor ASAP.  The other option would be to just continue your TRT on your own, if you're prepared to do that.  Was your last doctor doing the injections or were you doing them at home?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 3, 2014)

So it hurts when u have too much sperm in your sack? What if u masterbate once or twice a day? Does that help? 

I would also do as doc mentioned and continue the test on your own until u find a new doc.


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 3, 2014)

I was taking injections myself just like I use to do with pain medicine in the past. I do not want to go back on narcotics I want to train. I am a master masterbater, no it doesn't help the sperm are trapped I need vasectomy reversal but my insurance wont pay for it. I do't know what you mean by continue TRT at home. I am trying desperately to find doctor, but with chronic health trouble guess what? They won't take me. But I will find someone but  it's intolerable I'm facing this my god what country do I live in? Someone else decides I lose my doctor of eight years? Should I keep training? I don't want to lose what I got. I'm a sick person, but I'm ripped to the point where people stare at me like I'm an octopus walking around and I love it and want to keep training til I die soon I hope.


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 3, 2014)

Also I train alone at the high school gym. Our school system knows me and that I'm sick so they gave me electronic keys so I can go in the school at 3 am or any time if I want to train they don't care very nice of them.  But it means I have no big dudes around to sell me anything and under these circumstances I would go that way it's my health and pain. I would also try any supplement that might help but I don't think there are any. I'm telling you guys don't get a vasectomy. 3 out of 10 guys are sorry. They don't tell you about that of course.


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 3, 2014)

I mean find a source for test and just continue your old treatment.  Actually, if it were me, I would be doing more than 150mg/week.  We're not a source board so I cannot help you with this, but you can try the uncensored section or google.  Finding a good source can be tough and take a while, but in your situation, it's probably worth the effort.


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 3, 2014)

I sure have thought about that cause now it's starting to hurt. The thing is, my wife and I and we have a 13 year old boy, we are pretty poor because of my health and my wife has a serious problem in her neck My little boy inherited my terrible headache trouble. I just don't have money to lose on the internet plus I don't want to get china steroids and mutate and grow a third dick. Can I keep training while I'm suddenly off my Testo? I'll get some somehow sooner or later. I'm not the type to roll over and quit, I'm just getting pissed. I also take creatine.


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 3, 2014)

and you sure are right man, I want to go up to about 300 mg a week. I lose endless sleep, can't eat sometimes, and I don't understand how, but Testo helps me fight through pain which takes a lot out of me. When I went on this I did some serious ass research. Never a dead body, virtually no ER visits, no dissected organs that show damage, no heart attack, no stroke, not one medical paper or fact showing a thing from steroids except transitory side effects. Alcohol, cigarettes, garbage food, fat slobs everywhere tylenol and advill kill 16,000 a year, thats all ok it's out of control crazy I can't go buy this at the store. I'm not a whiner, just trying to get you young guys to think about this shit. Maybe one of you someday can fix this mess we started by telling everyone what to do too much!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jul 4, 2014)

Have you researched pellet conversions? Just a thought.  I have a buddy that uses this as his only source..  it's above my knowledge level but he ain't the sharpest knife in the drawer either so might be worth looking into!


----------



## DF (Jul 4, 2014)

Won't your old doc recommend someone? Or get with a trt clinic.


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got an appointment with clinic that takes my insurance but its not until next week. I don't know if they will fill it. This is a pain literally


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 4, 2014)

Im very sorry to hear about this.  Well, hang in there man.  Doc laid down some pretty solid advice for you until you get your doctor on board.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 4, 2014)

Why is it so hard for you to find a new Dr.?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 5, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Well, I would have to say find a new doctor ASAP.  The other option would be to just continue your TRT on your own, if you're prepared to do that.  Was your last doctor doing the injections or were you doing them at home?



Sometimes I get you and Doc mixed up Rump.  Good advice Rump


----------



## shenky (Jul 5, 2014)

I would personally consult distributor in the black market, but that obviously has its risks. Lots of them. 

Obamacare ****ed my insurance up also,, along with a couple of other things in my life, so I feel you, buddy.

Anyway, good luck to you, buddy.


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 5, 2014)

It's only hard to find a doctor because I have 3 chronic problems, and they don't want to deal with me. It's discrimination I think. I'm still working out at the gym, but the pain down there on the left side is getting bad.


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh Hell!! Now is this normal, my dick has died. He has no interest in anything. He just stays all soft like a wet noodle. I don't care about naked woman no more. Is this normal, when will he wake backup? If I get this filled by this clinic doctor this week, and I doubt he'll do it, will that fix this? or if I don't get my Testo will this fix itself when my system starts back up. My wife can't work with this


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 6, 2014)

Well I just went and did 15 sets of weighted pull ups, weighted dips, and barbell squats. I did pretty good


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 7, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Sometimes I get you and Doc mixed up Rump.  Good advice Rump



We do look a lot alike


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey, find a new doc ASAP you can actually go to a pain management doc cause most of them deal with testosterone and on top of that you are using the test for treatment of pain. I feel you and know what it must feel like also like rumpy said this is not a source board but if you do your research and check around maybe you can find a legit online supplier. Good luck and sorry to hear about your situation!


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 7, 2014)

And yes your dick will be dead until you most likely get back on test or do some PCT. Honestly I have chronic pain issues too trust me go to a pain specialist the ones that also do TRT most pain docs do both and you will be fine also you can just go to a TRT clinic it is expensive but pretty fast and problem solved. The TRT clinic is the best surefire way to get test you can even use out of state TRT clinics the doc will make you get a blood test and RX you the scripts over the phone and they send you a list of all their products you just order them from a compounding pharm.


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 8, 2014)

Well hell guys I went to new doc and he filled it alright for half my normal dose which does me no good. 75 mg a week is not gonna help this pain in my groin or anything else. Also, because of how the pharmacy dispenses it, it is now 3 times the cost this way. I'm done guys I've been training hard for years with health problems and I'm gonna half to stop training after the years it took to get in shape when I'm sick at same time. I can't get help from anyone not doctors no one. I sure don't want to give up after years of trying but I need help. I'm glad I at least got this but it's not enough and crazy expensive.


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 8, 2014)

thanks for the help so far though


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 8, 2014)

hey guys what is Testoxyl Cypionate 250? is that testo like I've been filling? I might order something and pray for the best


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 8, 2014)

hell i guess it doesn't matter I guess I can't order from this place


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 8, 2014)

alright you guys who thought I couldn't find a place well I did but they don't have testo Cy. What can I switch to that can go with my 75 mg a week of testo c? I'm serious this is the place Lou Ferrigno orders from


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 8, 2014)

just run a bit more than what you should be.  Show him your old script showing you were on 150/200mg a wk before.  

Also, id hit up every TRT clinic in your area.  Call and see if they will take your insurance or what it would cost out of pocket.


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ya man I thank you for that, I have to get on more than 75 mg a week I can't quit training or I think I would truly end my life. I think about that a lot any way. Do you know what its like to see the sun come up four days a week because you've been up all night in pain? Training is all I have left. I train hard with weights. I trigger violent headaches because of it and do it anyway. I think this site is trust worthy it has all the right signs. The don't have testo Cy. Can you guys recommend some others I can add to 75 mg of Testo Cy? Thanks I'm getting this solved I think thank you all and god


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 8, 2014)

The only reason this Doc even gave me that 75 mg a week was because he was so impressed with whats wrong with me and that I said I would not take narcotics ( I qualify for cancer level narcotics) that he gave it to me, but its not enough for whats going on...


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 8, 2014)

Aren't all testo's about the same considering I'm desperate?


----------



## bronco (Jul 8, 2014)

Thebach1701 said:


> Ya man I thank you for that, I have to get on more than 75 mg a week I can't quit training or I think I would truly end my life. I think about that a lot any way. Do you know what its like to see the sun come up four days a week because you've been up all night in pain? Training is all I have left. I train hard with weights. I trigger violent headaches because of it and do it anyway. I think this site is trust worthy it has all the right signs. The don't have testo Cy. Can you guys recommend some others I can add to 75 mg of Testo Cy? Thanks I'm getting this solved I think thank you all and god



Do they have test enanthate? It will work the same as test c


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ya that's what I was going to get, but they emailed me back and said $35 for a 10 ML bottle at 250 MG per ML? How can it be that cheap do you think they meant 1 ML for $35?


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 9, 2014)

Holy crap she said $35 a bottle if I order 4 bottles. I either just found god or something is wrong. I pay way more at pharmacy


----------



## bronco (Jul 9, 2014)

Thebach1701 said:


> Holy crap she said $35 a bottle if I order 4 bottles. I either just found god or something is wrong. I pay way more at pharmacy



well if its UG gear then yeah thats a fair price, but you will definitely want to get bloods done to make sure its legit


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey Bronco what does UG gear mean? Well guys here we go again nothing new. Almost 3:30 in the morning up all night in pain gonna make coffee and go to school and lift some. I'm gonna order some testo today hope I'm not getting scammed but my god this sure looks like a legit thing, not the normal over seas website wanting credit cards and all fancy, more of a very plain website with no http address, secret emails and test questions when you order. Considering my health and how I'm living and training on 20 hours sleep a week and no food for 3 days at a time sometimes, I better do something. I quit training I will I'll die


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 9, 2014)

UG or UGL refers to underground Lab. Non-pharmaceutical anabolics


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 9, 2014)

Is that safe? Don't you guys get a little concerned when you take a shot of something when your not sure about it? I haven't ordered yet, just getting close, I'm checking a couple of other sites


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 9, 2014)

Well guys, found another site like the other one, looks legit, I'm sure you guys know both these sites, but this place has only a $100 minimum order. I can get 3 bottles of Testo E for $105 and $10. As soon as this guy emails me back, I'm ordering. Do the underground pharmacies know how to make this stuff safe? I guess if it wasn't they would be out of business


----------



## Thebach1701 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm gonna order some syringe filters too, might as well run steroid through it might be safer? Any of you guys filter your gear?


----------

